# Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog (need info)



## Nicole Mosta (Nov 13, 2008)

My sister's husband is looking at purchasing the Alapaha _Blue_ Blood Bulldog for a family pet and they have 3 small boys (the 2 yr old is a special needs baby). I am unfamiliar with this breed, but would like to offer assistance to them with the purchase of one or not to purchase one. Any information is GREATLY appreciated. Thank you all in advance. Nicole


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Watch out for health problems like pancreatitis. And be aware it's not a "beginner" dog IYKWIM.


----------



## victor palermo (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm training a working line Presa from Red Star. I met a PSA type training group recently. Several members breed and work Alpahas in ME. Connors family forum has a nice group of these breeders and owners as well as a lot of info.

Vic


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

These dogs are usually plagued with health problems and they are very stubborn and shed like crazy. My opinion would be to go with some thing like a Olde English Bulldogs. These are different from English bulldogs.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

^ those have less health problems?


guy at work just got a nice big male ABBB from his brother


----------



## Dominic Rozzi (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicole Mosta said:


> My sister's husband is looking at purchasing the Alapaha _Blue_ Blood Bulldog for a family pet and they have 3 small boys (the 2 yr old is a special needs baby). I am unfamiliar with this breed, but would like to offer assistance to them with the purchase of one or not to purchase one. Any information is GREATLY appreciated. Thank you all in advance. Nicole


 
http://mcbulldog2001.proboards.com/index.cgi

also ask for mike

[email protected]


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello,

I am not super familiar with ABBBs but I have met two of them that were working in protection. Both were very stable dogs and both I and my young cousins were able to handle them.

UWABC board: http://uwabc.yuku.com/


If you can locate Mike Connors or Alyssa Morin, they are both very involved in the breed and have a lot of knowledge to share with newcomers. If you have any trouble send me a PM and I can get them your contact information.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5w15e8IMPA

here's a vid of one of the folks up in Maine, she's on another forum I'm also on and I remembered the video.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

I have never owned one, but I researched the breed at one time before I bought my American Bulldog. They are a powerful breed and could easily knock a kid over. I do know first hand that even with good training, the Bully breeds can be quite pushy and rough when they get excited. Something to keep in mind. :-k IMO, they are ridiculously over priced.


----------



## Nicole Mosta (Nov 13, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL ... that shared information with me. I have forwarded along all the "go to" people mentioned in the posts .... hoping my sister will go forward with more knowledge about this breed and will help them provide the right environment. 

I just found out this past weekend they reserved a puppy - from a breeder out in Iowa.


----------



## Lance Gentry (Feb 25, 2009)

Nicole, I raise Alapaha Bulldogs and have found them great with children. Here is a video of a pup from my last breeding. http://www.spartanbulldogs.com/pupautumnvideo6months.html

Similar to the AB there are really two types of Alapaha. One being the heavy boned, low slung type dog with a very squared head (show type) and the other (Connors type) being the longer leg and muzzle more agile working type of dog. I own both types. 

I haven't experienced a lot of health problems or excessive shedding. I do believe the are suseptible to the common ailments that afflict many of the bully breeds. 

There is a lot dissention among the breed due to conflict between the two primary registries. I elected to stay out of that mess by registering with a neutral registry. 

I found the breed easy to train and willing workers. I have a 2 year old female, Sequoia, who I hope to trial in French Ring in the very near future. 

If your brother in law has questions about the breed have him contact me. Mike Connors is also an excellent resource. 

Lance Gentry
Spartan Bulldogs


----------

